# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Any info about a 2013 PACCIN Preparators' Conference?

## Michael Reynolds

Hi all,

Does anyone know about a 2013 PACCIN Preparators' Conference?

When?

Where?

Thanks,
Michael

----------


## Kurt Christian

Dear Michael,

The details are still being worked on and will be announced as soon as things are firm.

Regards,

Kurt Christian
Membership Chair

----------


## CoryH

Any more updates on the 2013 Conference? 


Cory Hixson
Sr. Preparator
Seattle, WA.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Cory, 

Further information (dates, location, expenses) was posted on the front page of the site on the 25th. More information (speakers and such) will follow.

----------


## Emma Westling

Hi, 
Is there any more info forthcoming about this year's conference? 

Emma Westling
Museum of Science, Boston

----------


## mklease

I have the same question as Emma.
I trust it's still happening? 

Michael Lease
Head of Exhibitions
Anderson Gallery, Richmond, Virginia

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Michael, as noted on the front page of the site the conference will  take place Sept. 20-21 2013 at the Campbell Center with a registration charge of $175 (which includes two meals a day). Anticipated expenses come in around $500 dollars excluding travel (which will vary depending on your location obviously). Details about registration are harder to come by (delayed maybe due to AAM's restructuring issues?) but regardless it is a bit early for registration to open anyway. The remaining details (speakers and such) are close to completion (still requiring final confirmation from a presenter at this point). We could have released a schedule earlier but have leaned toward the conservative approach rather than to risk registrations that might be based on unconfirmed information. So basically, yes it is still happening. I will be there. I have wanted to visit the Campbell Center for years now and I can't imagine a better occasion! Hope to see you there. T. Ashley McGrew

----------


## Aaron

I found some basic travel info on the Campbell Center website for those interested. The Center is pretty far afield, so travel expenses will be considerable. Getting there without a car rental from O'Hare is a 2.5 hour ride between two specifically-timed buses at about $110 round trip. The closer airport is a regional one in Moline, IL, so flights are bound to be expensive vs. Chicago proper. Here's the link:

http://www.campbellcenter.org/pages/travel.html

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi All, Please note additional information about registering for Prep Con 3 included in the article on the front page  http://www.paccin.org/content.php?247-Prep-Con-3-!

----------

